# Everquest Next



## Tikume (2. August 2013)

Nun gibt es mal was zu sehen dazu. Ich bin da schon mal gespannt 


Bericht auf Golem






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lLQ-LV1xeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rifter (2. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htWrAtJftMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wieder ein Sandbox MMO das Hoffnung auf Spannende Abenteuer verspricht.
Ich persönlich freue mich wahnsinnig auf diesen Titel!  

Bevor ich lange rumlaber, poste ich lieber mal ein Interview:


> *Wird sich EQ Next von anderen MMORPGs wie EverQuest, WoW, Lotro usw. unterscheiden?*
> 
> Lange vor Spielen wie WoW und Lotro, in einer Zeit als die MMORPG Welt quasi nur aus Ultima Online bestand, hat SOE mit EverQuest ein MMORPG auf den Markt gebracht, dass den Grundstein für alle späteren Themepark MMOs bis in die heutige Zeit gelegt hat.
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.everquestnext.de/home/news-archiv-2/artikel-archiv.html

Hab eine sehr gute Seite gefunden die viel zusammenfasst:
http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/everquest-next/news/fakten-videos-zu-everquest-multi-classing-zerstoerbare-umgebung-konsequenzen-122420/

Und hier den Buffed-Artikel dazu:
http://www.buffed.de/Everquest-Next-PC-235532/News/Everquest-Next-Infos-und-Video-von-der-SOE-Live-1081371/

Mein Gott, es wird keine Level geben! Endlich fallen die Level. Ich freu mich so auf das Spiel!
Mal im ernst EQN verspricht viel, wirklich viel. Bestimmt ziehn die das auch so durch...


----------



## Egooz (2. August 2013)

Die Präsentation hat mich neugierig gemacht. Minecraft meets MMORPG...an sich schonmal spannend. Ich bin neugierig, wie die heutige MMOG-Community mit sovielen Freiheiten umgehen wird und ahne erstmal schlimmes. 
Das Artdesign finde ich gut. Anders als realistische Grafik, altert ein Comic Look besser. Ansonsten sind Konzepte von Events und Invasionen aus Rift und GW2 weiter gedacht worden. Freue mich auf weitere Details zu den Klassen, Crafting, Völker usw.

An Fragen sind bei mir noch offen:

-Sind die Veränderungen (Terraforming etc.) permanent? Falls ja, wären gewisse Ereignisse nur 1 Mal erlebbar. Falls nein, wie soll eine Wiederherstellung der ursprünglichen Welt stattfinden? 


Everquest Next Landmark finde ich auch interessant. Minecraft sieht grässlich aus und ich finds nicht "cool", sch**ß Grafik gut zu finden. Es wird eine schöne Alternative und kommt noch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Rifter (2. August 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> -Sind die Veränderungen (Terraforming etc.) permanent?



Im Video wird ja gesagt das Zerstörungen etc. nicht Permanent sind "da sich die Welt selbst heilt"... aber ich denke mit diesem Editor kann man, nach Prüfung, dauerhaft seine eigen Kreationen im Spiel sehen - zumindest gilt das, solang sich Everquest Next in der Entwicklungsphase befindet. Fürs Spätere Housing könnte gleich verfahren werden.

Eine Permanent teraformierbare Welt würde mir nicht gefallen da sicher viel Unfug damit betrieben werden würde.

"Klassen" werden Ingame verfügbar gemacht. Dabei kann man sich aber weitere Klassen erspielen!

Es kling sehr geil...
Jetzt müsste man nur noch auf Fraktionen und Level (bzw. der daraus resultierenden Content Beschränkung) verzichten. Dann könnte Everquest ein Perfektes MMO werden &#8211; zumindest aus meiner Sichtweise


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. August 2013)

Fraktionen haben in EQ2 sowieso nur eine untergeordnete Rolle gespielt gehabt. Es gab zwar 2 verschiedene, aber man konnte dennoch mit allen zusammenspielen, Gilden gründen...etc. Die einzige Einschränkung war, dass man nicht in die andere Hauptstadt konnte, ohne aufpassen zu müssen, da die Wachen einen bei Sicht angriffen.


----------



## Masura1 (3. August 2013)

habe gerade gesehen das man sich ja schon für die Beta anmelden kann hier http://www.everquest-next.co.uk/index.html

hat das wer schobn gemacht? Habe das Problem das ich hier nur anmelden kann mit einem neuen Account und ich nicht meinen bestehenden Prosieben oder Sony Acc nehmen kann. Kann man sich mit bestehendem irgndwo anderes anmelden weiß das zufällig wer?


----------



## Rifter (3. August 2013)

Masura1 schrieb:


> habe gerade gesehen das man sich ja schon für die Beta anmelden kann hier http://www.everquest-next.co.uk/index.html
> 
> hat das wer schobn gemacht? Habe das Problem das ich hier nur anmelden kann mit einem neuen Account und ich nicht meinen bestehenden Prosieben oder Sony Acc nehmen kann. Kann man sich mit bestehendem irgndwo anderes anmelden weiß das zufällig wer?



Hab auch schon versucht mich anzumelden... ohne Erfolg.
Hatte noch keinen Account bei SOE. Kann zwar ein Account erstellen aber kann mich nicht wieder anmeldet   . Wenn ich mich Registrieren will und den selben Beutzernamen eingebe kommt ne Meldung das der Name bereits vergeben is. Hab mich schon über 2 E-Mail-Adressen Angemeldet, auch bei SOE direkt... gleicher fehler.

Von welcher seite hast du dein SOE-Account her?


----------



## Masura1 (3. August 2013)

Das war noch ein alter von Everquest 2 denn ich mal vor gut nem Jahr erstellt habe aber da kommt auch nur die Meldung der Name exestiert bereits und will auch net noch einen machen müssen


----------



## Kankuso (3. August 2013)

[font="Verdana, Arial"]"Bist du schon registrierter Nutzer? Dann ist eine Registrierung nicht notwendig. Wir werden dich über alle Updates und Neuigkeiten informieren, falls du in deinem Profil eingestellt hast, dass du den Newsletter erhalten willst."[/font]


----------



## Rifter (3. August 2013)

Kankuso schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial"]"Bist du schon registrierter Nutzer? Dann ist eine Registrierung nicht notwendig. Wir werden dich über alle Updates und Neuigkeiten informieren, falls du in deinem Profil eingestellt hast, dass du den Newsletter erhalten willst."[/font]



Das Ding is ja, das ich mich bei SOE anmelden konnte. Aber ich kann mich net einloggen!
Als Fehlermeldung kommt dann nur "Falscher Benutzername oder falsches Passwort."
Und das obwohl ich mich unteranderem bei SOE direkt angemedet hab.

Wahrscheinlich ist deren Infrastruktur grad überlastet. Oder es ist irgend ein EU/USA Ding - denn bei Planatside 2 bzw. ProSiebenSat.1 konnt ich n Account anlegen.


----------



## Kankuso (3. August 2013)

https://www.everquestnext.com/ habe mich dort eingeloggt, und oben unter "My Account" kann man auf "Join Newsletter" gehen und dort dann den Newsletter anmelden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das dann auch eine automatische Anmeldung für die Beta ist...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. August 2013)

Hab das selbe Problem. Habe ne Mail bekommen, dass ich mich zur Beta-Anmelden könnte. Ok, geh ich auf den Link und habe dort auch die Möglichkeit mich mit meinen bereits bestehenden Account anzumelden. Jedoch bekomme ich dann die Meldung: "Nününü, geh doch auf den Europäischen Server!". Wenn ich dann auf den europäischen gehe (wenn ich auf den Ami-Server bleiben möchte, werde ich einfach auf den ihre Startseite wieder geschmissen), *muss* ich einen neuen Account erstellen, weil es keine Möglichkeit gibt sich mit dem bereits bestehenden Account anzumelden. Total der Krampf. 


Edit: Ick hab's geschafft! Ich hab mich mit meinem bestehenden Account anmelden können! Wohohohoho


----------



## Masura1 (3. August 2013)

und wo hast dus das können? Such mich hier die ganze Zeit blöd durch und find nix


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2013)

Offenbar gingen da auch Mails bzg. Beta Anmeldung raus, ich bin da grade noch am schauen ob das Murks ist. Zur sicherheit würde ich mich aber dennoch über die Offizielle seite anmelden und nicht über diese mail.

/edit:
Ungeschickt gemacht, scheint aber tatsächlich von Sonny zu kommen, siehe das.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. August 2013)

https://www.everquestnext.com/beta-registration

Ich war auch misstrauisch gegenüber der Mail. Deshalb hab ich auf den ihrer Website geguggt, und dort kann man sich ebenfalls mit dem eigenen Account anmelden. Bin also sicherheitshalber auch nicht über den Link in der Mail gegangen, wobei der wohl echt gewesen war.


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2013)

Im Whois der Domain stehen nicht mal die Firmendaten, da hat es bei mir erstmal Tatütataa gemacht


----------



## Rifter (3. August 2013)

Nun, irgendwie hab ich mich wahrscheinlich dann doch anmelden können...


Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> https://www.everquestnext.com/beta-registration



Wenn ich den Link Folge und meine Daten eingebe, kommt ein Fenster welches mich auffordert doch die .eu Websteite auf zu rufen.

Hier kann ich mich aber lediglich für die Beta anmelden in dem ich nen neuen Account erstelle (ein LogIn-Button fehlt - oder ich bin Blind). Jedenfalls kann ich mich mit diesen Daten auch auf Planetside 2 oder Everquest 2 einloggen...

Naja ganz schönes Chaos hier... is aber auch erst der erste tag nach der bekanntgabe   .

Ist schon etwas übers Crafting bekannt? Bin echt gespannt welche Umwelzungen die Entwickler hier vorgesehen haben!!!
Hoffentlich wird es kein System ala "Baue 50 Lederrüstungen und schmeiß sie in die Mülltonne"... Aber ich bin einfach mal zuversichtlich!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. August 2013)

Ja, bei mir kam auch dieses Fenster. Ich hab zwar dann immer gesagt: "Nööö, ich möchte nicht auf die EU-Seite". Wurde dann aber immer wieder zurück auf die Main-Site katapultiert, so dass ich nicht wusste, ob nun ne Anmeldung stattgefunden hat oder nicht. Habe mich dann mit ner US-IP dort angemeldet - dann ging's.


----------



## Rifter (3. August 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir kam auch dieses Fenster. Ich hab zwar dann immer gesagt: "Nööö, ich möchte nicht auf die EU-Seite". Wurde dann aber immer wieder zurück auf die Main-Site katapultiert, so dass ich nicht wusste, ob nun ne Anmeldung stattgefunden hat oder nicht. Habe mich dann mit ner US-IP dort angemeldet - dann ging's.



Ja ja die Trickser mal wieder...   

Rück mal lieber das Firefox-Addon raus mit dem du dir ne US-IP verpaast hast.  

EDIT:
Was hat eigentlich ProSiebenSat.1 mit SOE zu tun?


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2013)

Ich muss mir das mal in Ruhe anschauen, aber bei SOE werde ich wohl nur noch auf US Servern spielen, als deutscher Kunde wird man ja dann an diese ProSieben Browserspiel Scheisse abgeschoben und ist dann erst recht verraten und verkauft ...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. August 2013)

@Rifter
Pro7Games kümmert sich um die europäischen Server von DCUO, EQ2...etc. Ganz schlimme Sache. Vorallem, wenn man Charaktere von SOE auf Pro7Games-Server transferieren muss (wie bei DCUO). Ich hab meine Chars noch immer nicht. 


Ich habe kein Firefox-Addon benutzt. Habe einfach einen Proxyserver aus einer Liste ausgewählt und dann darüber mich angemeldet. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt gerade eine kluge und sichere Lösung war - kenne mich da auch nicht wirklich aus. Aber wat soll's.


----------



## Egooz (3. August 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Im Video wird ja gesagt das Zerstörungen etc. nicht Permanent sind "da sich die Welt selbst heilt"...




Hm, damit relativiert sich das alles doch wieder und EQ Next wird doch nicht *den *Sandkasten bieten. Ich hoffe, sie lösen diese "Heilung der Welt" klüger als z.B. in Rift.




Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> @Rifter
> Pro7Games kümmert sich um die europäischen Server von DCUO, EQ2...etc. Ganz schlimme Sache. Vorallem, wenn man Charaktere von SOE auf Pro7Games-Server transferieren muss (wie bei DCUO). Ich hab meine Chars noch immer nicht.


Ich hoffe inständig, dass SOE uns nicht so große Steine in den Weg legt, um auf ihren Servern spielen zu können. Ich warte auch noch immer auf meine DC UO Charaktere, nachdem der erste Transfer damals wohl fehlerhaft war. Ich will jedenfalls nicht zu Pro7! Der Laden hat nichts im großen Gaming Bereich verloren.


----------



## Rifter (3. August 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Hm, damit relativiert sich das alles doch wieder und EQ Next wird doch nicht *den *Sandkasten bieten. Ich hoffe, sie lösen diese "Heilung der Welt" klüger als z.B. in Rift.



Housing, wenns kommt - woran ich nicht zweifle, wird mit Sicherheit Permanent sein. Spieler werden ja mit dem Landmark Editor eigene Kreationen erschaffen können. In welchem Umfang - keine Ahnung aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man extra ein Editor rausgibt der nur fürs Housing ist?!

Was die Welt und deren Zerstörung angeht - find ich es gut das sich die Welt heilt. Denn sonst hätten wir bald keinen Content mehr...


----------



## Manaldheilungl (5. August 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Was hat eigentlich ProSiebenSat.1 mit SOE zu tun?



Ich glaube die sind in Europa für SOE so eine Art Publisher. Kümmern sich um Server und so und bekommmen dafür halt das Geld der europäischen Kunden.


----------



## Rifter (5. August 2013)

Manaldheilungl schrieb:


> Ich glaube die sind in Europa für SOE so eine Art Publisher. Kümmern sich um Server und so und bekommmen dafür halt das Geld der europäischen Kunden.



Was hat SOE nur dazu getrieben so ein Bockmist zu bauen?


----------



## Paradoxic (5. August 2013)

Sie wollten den Support halt einfach auslagern, um somit das Support Team auf ein Minimum reduzieren zu können, aber ich glaube, das war ein kleiner Fehlschuss. Die Entscheidung wurde zu einem Zeitpunkt getroffen, wo Planetside 2 noch knapp ein Jahr entfernt war und besonders viele deutsche Kunden hatte SOE ja nicht, außer diejenigen in DC Universe Online, aber Superhelden MMOS laufen ja in den USA deutlich besser als bei uns. Everquest 2 hat nur einen deutschen Server (Valor) und ich glaube, sie wollten den deutschen Markt einfach ausgliedern und hofften, dass durch die Fernsehwerbung usw. noch ein paar neue deutsche Kunden hinzukommen. Aber ganz ehrlich, alleine durch Planetside 2 und die anderen Spiele hat SOE mittlerweile wieder so viele Kunden, dass sie sich das mit der Auslagerung hätten sparen können und einfach den deutschen Support hätten weiter betreiben können (ein großes Problem hierbei war/ist, dass SOE keine internationale/deutsche Niederlassung hat, weswegen die deutschen GMs auch alle in den USA leben müssen) und mit EQ Next werden natürlich massig deutsche Kunden hinzukommen. Ich hoffe inständig, dass SOE sich Pro7 mal zur Brust nimmt, denn der Vertrag wird mit Sicherheit noch einige Jahre laufen und den Kundenumgangston verbessert. Denn das negative Feedback von Pro7 haben sie ja zu genüge.

Hoffen und abwarten, wenn es kein Founders Pack oder eine andere Möglichkeit gibt bei SOE zu spielen, so wie es bei Planteside 2 der Fall war, spiele ich in den USA, komme was da wolle.


----------



## Tsukasu (6. August 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Housing, wenns kommt - woran ich nicht zweifle, wird mit Sicherheit Permanent sein. Spieler werden ja mit dem Landmark Editor eigene Kreationen erschaffen können. In welchem Umfang - keine Ahnung aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man extra ein Editor rausgibt der nur fürs Housing ist?!
> 
> Was die Welt und deren Zerstörung angeht - find ich es gut das sich die Welt heilt. Denn sonst hätten wir bald keinen Content mehr...



Hat Everquest Next auch ne heilung der Welt? Weis man da schon was?
Naja ich bin da geteilter Meinung, einerseit ist es eben schon gut, das sich die Welt heilt, anderseits ist es auch cool wen es nicht so wer. 

Den ich find es cool wen Spieler die Welt permanent verändern kann, es wirkt dan realer. Man könnte das heilen aber auch dem Spieler überlassen oder es als Quest machen. Das Nach einem kampf eine quest kommt wo spieler dazu aufgefordert werden die kaputten Sachen zu reparieren, das wer nähmlich cooler.

Ich möchte schon das gefühl haben das mein Char ein ECHTES teil der Welt ist und eine Figur die echt in der Welt lebt und ich quasie meine eigen Spur hinterlassen kann und somit vlt gewisse Legende erschaffen kann. Nur wie man das technisch umsetzen könnte wüsst ich leider nicht.

Ich bin aufjedenfall gespannt wie sie es lösen wollen, ich hoffe sie denken sich da was cooles aus. Weil einfach ein heilsystem wer schade.


----------



## Rifter (6. August 2013)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Hat Everquest Next auch ne heilung der Welt? Weis man da schon was?
> Naja ich bin da geteilter Meinung, einerseit ist es eben schon gut, das sich die Welt heilt, anderseits ist es auch cool wen es nicht so wer.
> 
> Den ich find es cool wen Spieler die Welt permanent verändern kann, es wirkt dan realer.



Wurde in dem Video gesagt das die Welt sich heilen wird...

Naja in der realen Welt kann auch nicht jeder Hansel Teraforming im großen Style betreiben (im Garten vielleicht).


----------



## Tsukasu (6. August 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Wurde in dem Video gesagt das die Welt sich heilen wird...
> 
> Naja in der realen Welt kann auch nicht jeder Hansel Teraforming im großen Style betreiben (im Garten vielleicht).



Das ist mir schon klar XD. Ich meinte es ja auch nicht sooo direkt.


----------



## Dellamorte (7. August 2013)

Naja alles wird sich ja nicht heilen, wurde ja extra so gesagt ^^
Sind alles bestimmte Bereiche !


----------



## Paradoxic (9. August 2013)

So, es ist offiziell, kein Region Lock, ihr benötigt jedoch (logischerweise) immer noch einen Pro 7 Account und könnt dann auf den US Servern spielen. 

Ich hoffe inständig, dass sie noch so etwas ähnliches wie bei Planetside 2 machen. Dort konnte man sich für 40$ ein Alpha-Squad Pack kaufen (eine Art Founders Pack) und war dann automatisch an den SOE Account gebunden und kann auch somit über diesen Account spielen. Selbst wenn die 100$ für ein solches Paket verlangen, sofern es überhaupt eines geben sollte, ich bin sofort dabei, denn in anderen Kommentaren habe ich ja schon mal erwähnt, dass ich lieber mein Geld vor der Firmenzentrale von Pro7 verbrenne als denen mein Geld zu geben. Meine Hoffnung wird übrigens durch die Aussage bestärkt, dass die US *und* EU Server SOE Server sein werden, soll heißen, es sind keine Pro7 Server. Das einzige Spiel, bei dem das der Fall ist, ist DC Universe Online, weswegen auch dieses ganze Transfer-Debakel entstand. Ich denke, SOE hat daraus einfach gelernt und es deswegen auch bei Planetside 2 z.B. nicht umgesetzt. Dort spielt man auch auf SOE Serven. Also Pro7 Spieler und SOE Accounts sind auf den gleichen Servern anzutreffen. Mal schauen, ob sie diese kleine "Hintertür" wieder bieten, ich könnte es mir vorstellen und würde es hoffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifter (9. August 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> So, es ist offiziell, kein Region Lock, ihr benötigt jedoch (logischerweise) immer noch einen Pro 7 Account und könnt dann auf den US Servern spielen.



Sehr schön!

Zum Account... also ich konnte mir letztens einen SOE-Account besorgen und mich für die Beta anmelden  .
Das merkwürdig: SOE scheint Probleme mit gewissen Passwort Kombinationen zu haben. Hab mich mit einem relativ einfachen Passwort angemeldet und konnte mich auch wieder einloggen. Als ich dann aber mein Passwort änderte, konnt ich mich nimmer Anmelden! Glücklicherweiße hatte ich noch einen Tab offen und ich setzte wieder das alte Passwort ein. Jetzt gehts wieder. Oder es war einfach nur glück   !?


----------



## Paradoxic (9. August 2013)

Wie meinst du das? 

SOE setzt natürlich die normalen Standards bei Passwörtern (glaube ich zumindest), soll heißen - einen Großbuchstaben, ne Zahl und was weis ich. Ich besitze schon meinen SOE Account schon so unglaublich lange, dass ich das gar nicht mehr weiß. Während des großen Hacks vor 2 Jahren mussten ja ohnehin alle ihre Passwörter ändern und dementsprechend wurden wahrscheinlich auch die Anforderungen verändert.

Aber was meinst du mit Glück? Du konntest dich doch jetzt anmelden, oder?^^ Irgendwie bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt.

Edit: Ah, ok, nach deinem Edit verstehe ich es, aber kann dir leider nicht erklären, was da schief gelaufen ist, hauptsache es funktioniert wieder. Wenn der Account aber noch vor 2011 erstellt wurde, dann würde ich das Passwort auf jeden Fall noch einmal, aus den oben genannten Gründen, ändern.


----------



## Rifter (9. August 2013)

Hab mich 3 mal bei SOE Angemeldet. Ich bekam zwar das Glückwunsch-blabla per E-Mail aber ich konnte mich nicht wieder einloggen!
Bei 4. mal hats geklappt - andere Passwort Kombinationen - einziger unterschied: ich hab keine Großbuchstaben verwandt... sehr merkwürdig!



> Wenn der Account aber noch vor 2011 erstellt wurde, dann würde ich das Passwort auf jeden Fall noch einmal, aus den oben genannten Gründen, ändern.



Hab den Account erst 3 Tage...


----------



## Paradoxic (9. August 2013)

Achso, weil du geschrieben hast: "Ich konnte mir letztens einen SOE Account besorgen.", dachte ich, dass du noch einen Alten o.ä. hattest. Wundert mich übrigens, dass du dich für die US-Beta anmelden konntest oder hast du einen US-Standort eingeben? Denn eigentlich können sich neue User nur auf die Pro7 Beta bewerben und diejenigen, die noch einen SOE Account haben, welcher schon vor der Partnerschaft mit Pro7 existierte, kommen/können in die US/SOE-Beta.

Alles sehr seltsam.


----------



## Rifter (9. August 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Achso, weil du geschrieben hast: "Ich konnte mir letztens einen SOE Account besorgen.", dachte ich, dass du noch einen Alten o.ä. hattest. Wundert mich übrigens, dass du dich für die US-Beta anmelden konntest oder hast du einen US-Standort eingeben? Denn eigentlich können sich neue User nur auf die Pro7 Beta bewerben und diejenigen, die noch einen SOE Account haben, welcher schon vor der Partnerschaft mit Pro7 existierte, kommen/können in die US/SOE-Beta.
> 
> Alles sehr seltsam.



Hehe - hierfür hab ich mir dann eine US-IP besorgt.   

Als Pro7 User muss man sowieso einen neuen Account erstellen da man sich auf der Seite nicht normal anmelden kann. Zumindest wars beim Launch noch so.
Ja, allerdings. Ziemlich merkwürdig das ganze *spieltgalileomysterymusik*


----------



## Rifter (9. August 2013)

> Denn eigentlich können sich neue User nur auf die Pro7 Beta bewerben und diejenigen, die noch einen SOE Account haben, welcher schon vor der Partnerschaft mit Pro7 existierte, kommen/können in die US/SOE-Beta.



Achso darin liegt der Unterschied...   das is ja blöd. Und ich dachte ich hätte einen Account ohne Einschränkungen.
Was soll dann der ganze hickhack um die Account erstellung?


----------



## Paradoxic (9. August 2013)

Ganz logisch, SOE hat ne Partnerschaft mit Pro7 und ich glaube nach dem unglaublich negativen Feedback im letzten Jahr bereut es SOE (hoffentlich), sich einen solchen Partner gesucht zu haben. Aber Vertrag ist nun mal Vertrag und es ist ja irgendwie logisch, dass 95% der Leute direkt zu dem Entwickler selber gehen würden, anstatt noch einen absolut miesen Publisher (Pro7) dazwischen zu haben. Aus diesem Grund schränkt man die Accounterstellung usw. natürlich extrem ein, damit so viele Leute wie möglich bei ihrem Partner Pro7 spielen. Möglicherweise auch alle Europäer, wenn es das oben genannte Schlupfloch nicht geben wird, aber das muss man sehen.

Auf jeden Fall hat SOE ja schon erkannt, dass sie sich bei DC Universe Online in eine unglaublich - entschuldigt das Wort - beschissene Lage manövriert haben, indem sie den Account Wechsel hier zur PFLICHT gemacht haben, da hier Pro7 eigene Server betreibt bzw. die EU Server von SOE direkt übernommen hat. EQ2 kannst du ja mit altem Account noch direkt bei SOE spielen und bei Planetside 2 haben sie ja dann erkannt, dass nach dem Debakel, bei welchem Leute inkl. mir mehrere Monate warten mussten und viele Leute bis heute ihren Account nicht haben, eine Auslagerung der ganzen Infrastruktur komplett auf Pro7 vlt. nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. 

Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass man sich bei Planetside 2 indirekt einkaufen konnte und dort SOE alle Server (inkl. EU) betreibt, auf denen auch die ganzen armen Pro7 Schweine zugegen sind. Für EQ2 gilt natürlich auch das selbe. Bei EQ Next betreibt SOE nun auch wieder die Server, hmmm, ich erkenne ein Muster 

Übrigens, da du dich mit ner US Ip eingeschrieben hast, gilt das Ganze natürlich nicht für dich, also du hast (denke ich) keinerlei Einschränkungen, aber genaues weiß ich da nicht.


----------



## Paradoxic (22. Oktober 2013)

Um den Thread zumindest mal kurzzeitig mit Infos zu füllen, auch wenn es sich auf EQ Next Landmark bezieht Für alle Leute die zweifelten (inkl. mir), dass es dieses Jahr mit der Beta los geht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. November 2013)

Trülülü zusammen,


ganz frische News zu EQLandmarks: Alpha/Beta wird erst nächstes Jahr starten und man kann sich Zugänge durch Founder's Packs 'sichern':


https://www.eqnlandmark.com/founders-pack


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2013)

20-100 Dollar für Beta Zugang, Flagge und nen Titel bei nem F2P Titel?

Nee ...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. November 2013)

Ich warte lieber bis die Beta vorbei ist (oder ich nen Key gratis zugeschickt bekomme), die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt sind und dann kann ich mal kostenlos reinschaun und testen, ob es mir überhaupt gefällt. 

Die Gefahr bei "Vorbestellungen" sind immer, dass sie ein Griff ins Klo sind. Und das möchte ich mir ersparen.


----------



## amnie (14. November 2013)

mh. ich muss ehrlich gesagt sagen, dass ich mich über diese packs ja doch schon ganz schön gewundert hab (ok ich tus immernoch) ... da hab ich aber schon deutlich mehr gesehen, auch bei f2p spielen. (wobei so natürlich f2p spiele funktionieren. der großteil gibt wenig bis garnix aus und der kleine 'zahlende batzen' dafür dann direkt nen paar hundert im monat...)

20 nur für so ne blöde axt die einem wahrscheinlich auch 5 lvl später nix mehr bringt find ich schon heftig (vom beta zugang hat man ja nun wirklich garnix mehr wenn das spiel erstma lvl is)

naja gut, mal sehen. ich kann über einiges hinwegsehen wenn das spiel wirklich gut ist, aber mir stellt sich jetzt schon die frage auf: wenn die jetzt SO preise haben wie sehen die dann erst aus wenns ma live geht? -.-


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. November 2013)

> 20 nur für so ne blöde axt die einem wahrscheinlich auch 5 lvl später nix mehr bringt find ich schon heftig



Gibt es in EQ Landmarks überhaupt Levels? 
(Ist übrigens keine Axt, sondern eine Spitzhacke - wird wahrscheinlich 'nen kleinen Bonus für das Abbauen geben. Würde dafür aber dennoch keine 20 $ ausgeben)



Was die Shoppreise angeht: Wenn man SOEs andere Shops ansieht, dann fand ich sie eigentlich preislich immer ganz human. Ich hoffe erstmal, dass EQ Next (Landmarks interessiert mich nicht ganz so stark - weil es eben "nur" ein Baukasten ist) erstmal was ordentliches wird und meine zweite Hoffnung ist dann, dass dort dann auch Abos angeboten werden. ^.^


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2013)

Ich frag mich vor allem wo ich landen würde mit meinem Account, denn zu Pro7 zu müssen ist fast noch das was mich am meisten abschreckt.


----------



## amnie (16. November 2013)

oops das sollte live nich lvl sein -.- sorry für die verwirrung 

na wenn würd ich eh nen SOE account machen, man kann ja netterweise seinen stationcash auf anderen spielen nutzen (hatte mir damals mal welchen für dragon's prophet geholt, fand das spiel aber schrottig un benutz den kram jetzt für PS2)


----------

